# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Programim Mobile :)

## AngelinA3

Pershendetje, mund te me ndihmoni me ndonje liber apo info, persa i perket perdorimit te multimedias ne aplikacionet mobile(JAVA). Ju faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xubuntu

per programimin ne Android ke libra gratis ketu 

http://www.it-ebooks.info/

----------


## AngelinA3

xubuntu shum faleminderit per info  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Astrit Arapi

Mirembrema miqe sa po erdha ne Forumin shqiptare dhe jam i interesuar per program per bar kafe
se di njeri ju mirepres

----------

